# BB's a Winner



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So today at the Yankee Weimaraner Club Specialty, in RI, BB did very well. 

She showed her little butt off, and it payed off. She went BOS over some other really nice bitches. So that gives her another major (5 pointer I believe), and champions defeated. She still needs to beat other champions, two more times and will need 9-10 more points I believe for her GCH. 

We are very excited, she has been such a dream. I think she could have easily gone BOB as well, the judge really seemed to like her.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you ... and for all your hard work!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome job BB and Chaos! 

Any pictures to share?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

+two said:


> Awesome job BB and Chaos!
> 
> Any pictures to share?


No, no pictures my Mom who takes the pictures usually did not come. The win photo will be up next week, so I will put that up when I get it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I do have a picture of the rosette that I just took with my phone though.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations!


Thanks, and thank you to everyone else. And I also just won a ton of stuff in the raffle, lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Thanks, and thank you to everyone else. And I also just won a ton of stuff in the raffle, lol.


Quite welcome and aren't you miss lucky tonight ! What Dis you all win in the raffle??


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Quite welcome and aren't you miss lucky tonight ! What Dis you all win in the raffle??


Couple weim prints, some jewelery, some kitchen stuff, etc. Hopefully my luck will continue to tomorrow, it's her Maturity so I hope to get a placement in that, and then would love a placement in breed competition. Then we are going to a VA show on Sunday on our way back home.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well that's pretty awesome  Good luck!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, got woken up earlier than I wanted to but that's ok, got enough sleep and will sleep in the car on the way back to PA, then we will head back to VA on Sat, stopping in Charlottesville for the show there.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

If you stop near/in easton let me know! lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> If you stop near/in easton let me know! lol


We are only stopping for the night, to break up the ride. We will be in Allentown.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh. Well. Way to be uber close. That's like 15 mins from me lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Oh. Well. Way to be uber close. That's like 15 mins from me lol


Lol, yeah, we are taking the same route we did when we came up. Show doesn't start till 11 so just waiting around. I don't show in Charlottesville till later in the day on Sunday, but have grooming to do so will be there early around 9ish. Then we can go home and take a break till I leave for another show next weekend, going with a friend to that. Then I have another show the weekend after that, then I get a break for a week, and its back to shows lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Lol, yeah, we are taking the same route we did when we came up. Show doesn't start till 11 so just waiting around. I don't show in Charlottesville till later in the day on Sunday, but have grooming to do so will be there early around 9ish. Then we can go home and take a break till I leave for another show next weekend, going with a friend to that. Then I have another show the weekend after that, then I get a break for a week, and its back to shows lol.


busy busy busy!

I was just up a little ways before Allentown a bit ago - had to drop Bella off at the vet in Quakertown and take my dad to his work. You should go to the Lehigh Valley Mall and get Cold Stone Creamery


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, love cold stone.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS????

Huge congrats to you and BB! She's a beautiful dog - you should be very proud


----------

